# best indoor rabbit cage?!



## foxxy cleopatra

hello! im the one who asked about the giant rabbits...well...since i have more money, im really really starting to look into getting a bunny...i want to keep it in doors....but the cages at [email protected] looked WAY to small...and the zooplus ones had bad reviews...if anyone could send me a link to a website... thanks  ARRHH i want a rabbit!!!!!


----------



## hazyreality

to be honest i dont think you will find an indoor rabbit cage much bigger than the 120 from pets at home. have you thought about using a dog crate instead? it still would not be practical for a large rabbit to be confined to any indoor cage all the time. litter training obviously is a must and that is easier if you train them to go in a tray in the cage first, then leave it open for them to go into when they are out?


----------



## hazyreality

found this brilliant site all about indoor rabbits and what cages they need.

The Rabbit House - Indoor Rabbit Cages

*Heidi*

*edit*

it appears the biggest 'indoor rabbit hutch' is this one http://www.dabners.co.uk/product-5127-trixie-rabbit-150-indoor-cage.html and its really quite pricey.

similar size but a dog crate where it is possible to put shelves or a pet carrier in and much much cheaper http://www.fun4petsuk.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_36_77&products_id=574 obviously would need a bit of modification to keep bedding inside it.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty

I'd use a good size dog crate, the rabbit cages at PAH are far too small.


----------



## VampiricLust

Id use a 48 inch dog crate (these canbe found on ebay quite cheaply) with an attached pen


----------

